

An Improved Job Scheduling Algorithm for Hadoop - user_235711
http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.03004

======
teraflop
The definite article "the" in the title might give the wrong impression. As
far as I can determine, this is merely a proposal and has not actually been
implemented, much less adopted by Hadoop.

Also, the abstract says: "Results show that it has a significant improvement
in execution efficiency and stability of job scheduling." but no results are
actually mentioned in the paper.

~~~
dang
Thanks. We edited the title to address that.

------
bra-ket
Hadoop needs a major 'weight-loss' exercise for its million LOC codebase
rather than adding sophisticated algos

------
distribuzord
It also seems to be one of those papers that uses machine learning because
it's the topical thing to do.

